# Should we reinforce in the crawlspace?



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

The aquarium is a 90g with a 29g sump underneath. It is located on an outside wall. But, the floorboards run parallel with the wall, not perpendicular, so I worry about stability. Is it fine? Or should we put a jack in the crawlspace underneath to bolster it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Do you know what size the floor joist are and how far they span?
My 180 is the same,but I do have a load bearing wall right in the middle under it(I made the wall).


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Hm, no. I'm going to send hubby down when he gets home from work to take a closer look right underneath. All I remember is that they run parallel to the back wall but we were looking from afar. Didn't pay attention to the size. Guess I will need to get more info to answer my question!
I would go down myself but I have to admit the space is small and I get too anxious when alone. I can do plenty of manly things myself but claustrophobic spaces get me =|
I've read a few articles about shoring up in the crawlspace so if we do have to put something in, no big deal.
Just anxious to fill the tank, but I suppose I am waiting for the sump to cycle anyway.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

Also need to know distance of first joist from wall.


----------



## Threnjen (Jan 10, 2013)

Well. I think we will be ok. Husband is laughing at the fortuitousness. He went over under the tank in the crawl space, and says that there is literally right under the tank a pillar, a beam, and another pillar. They run parallel with the length of the tank but it is RIGHT under the tank and certainly looks like the most strong area of the floor anywhere in our house.

So I guess we win?


----------

